
Adolescence is ruff for dogs too - finphil
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-05/nu-air051220.php
======
samizdis
As per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23165320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23165320)

:-)

